# Abigail as Link from Legend of Zelda.



## RMThompson (Oct 2, 2009)

Costume shots, something NEW for me!


----------



## dave196 (Oct 2, 2009)

She looks surprisingly like link. good job.


----------



## RMThompson (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone else? any crits?


----------



## gopal (Oct 3, 2009)

they are costume shots...yes u got success.


----------



## teneighty23 (Oct 5, 2009)

excellent shots, lighting is great in all 3!

Edit: Zelda would be hotter.


----------



## iolair (Oct 5, 2009)

Unfortunately the obvious plasticness of the sword and shield is, well, obvious.  Anywhere you can hire or borrow metal or wooden weapons?

Other than that, lovely work - I like very much.


----------



## RMThompson (Oct 5, 2009)

iolair said:


> Unfortunately the obvious plasticness of the sword and shield is, well, obvious. Anywhere you can hire or borrow metal or wooden weapons?
> 
> Other than that, lovely work - I like very much.


 
The sheild was casted metal and painted with enamal, not a touch of plastic. The sword was also metal, but yes the sheath was plastic.


----------



## Moonb007 (Oct 8, 2009)

She makes a great link


----------



## gopal (Oct 8, 2009)

good series...thanks for sharing.


----------

